# Invoice pricing on 2011 328i



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2010)

Ready to close a deal on a 2011 euro delivery 328i

saw confidential factory invoice pricing sheet a month ago but it got pulled, so am having to go by memory only.

Can anyone email pdf of confidential invoice pricing sheet for 328i? (not retail MSRP sheet)

Thanks, Richard


----------



## cBeam (Sep 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone email pdf of confidential invoice pricing sheet for 328i? (not retail MSRP sheet)
> 
> Thanks, Richard


In case you didn't get the pdf, edmunds.com has both, MRSP and invoice for the 2011 3 series:

http://tinyurl.com/ydmfeoz


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Or I can send you a spreadsheet that should enable you to work everything out with a little help from Edmunds and the online Buyers Guides. Send me your email by PM if you want to go that route.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

cBeam said:


> In case you didn't get the pdf, edmunds.com has both, MRSP and invoice for the 2011 3 series:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ydmfeoz


I have a noob question here.
Is ED invoice cheaper than the invoice shown on edmunds.com?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

plox said:


> I have a noob question here.
> Is ED invoice cheaper than the invoice shown on edmunds.com?


I haven't looked at Edmunds, but I suspect their invoice price is for US delivery. ED invoice is 7% less than that, so take the Edmunds invoice and multiply by 0.93 to get ED invoice. This applies to the base price only, there is no ED discount on options. And don't forget to add the delivery fee.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The Other Tom said:


> ... there is no ED discount on options. ....


This not exactly correct. You can negotiate a discount on options. Always negotiate based dollars above Euro Delivery Wholesale Pricing on the the base car and the options. Some dealers tell the uninformed BMW Customer that options are not discounted, which is wrong. Some claim that that the 7% off of the base car is the maximum discount, which is also wrong.

It may be more difficult to get better Euro Delivery pricing at BMW dealerships in small markets. However regardless of where the car is purchased dealers will service any BMW.


----------



## okc329 (Sep 7, 2009)

*About Delivery Fee*

Is delivery fee applicable before doing 7% discount? I know that in Mercedes ED plan, the delivery fee is waived.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

pharding said:


> This not exactly correct. You can negotiate a discount on options. Always negotiate based dollars above Euro Delivery Wholesale Pricing on the the base car and the options. Some dealers tell the uninformed BMW Customer that options are not discounted, which is wrong. Some claim that that the 7% off of the base car is the maximum discount, which is also wrong.
> 
> It may be more difficult to get better Euro Delivery pricing at BMW dealerships in small markets. However regardless of where the car is purchased dealers will service any BMW.


What I meant to convey was that there is no ED discount on options. The option price is the same, regardless of ED or US delivery. In other words, don't take 7% off the invoice price for options. Of course, you can negotiate the price of the options, but it would be the same for US delivery and ED. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## EamCatuli (Apr 29, 2009)

Would someone mind sending me the ED invoice pdf sheet for the 2011 335i sedan? I'm also about to pull the trigger and it seems that Edmunds is missing a few things here and there (e.g. comfort access on a standalone basis). Thanks!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

okc329 said:


> Is delivery fee applicable before doing 7% discount? I know that in Mercedes ED plan, the delivery fee is waived.


7% discount is applicable to base price only, exclusive of delivery fee. You still have to pay the $895 (or whatever it is these days).


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Guys, you do realize that you can easily pick up the phone and call any of the recommended sponsors (i.e. Jim Mannhemier at Salem BMW 503-851-4506 direct [email protected] , Irv at [email protected] 847-304-3024 , Adrian Avila BMW of South Atlanta [email protected]  770-329-9793 etc.) and they will be glad to fax one over to you right??!!:dunno:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

sent you a PM. Let me know who else wants it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2010)

*Status update*

Guys, Thanks for your help

Got 2011 328i at $500 over confidential invoice price. So base price plus invoice price of options plus shipping, dealer profit of $500

But salesperson says MACO fee applies of about $340. I keep insisting it doesnt, but she says once invoice comes in from BMW, she will adjust.

This is from Irvine BMW in Orange County, CA. Overall process has been pretty smooth, she even agreed to throw in floor mats for free.

I also emailed and called one of the site sponsors, Crevier BMW, via the contact person. He quoted me retail price only. When I wanted to negotiate lower, he totally blew me off, ie, no response to further emails or phone calls from me.

Richard.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL!! if its from Irvine BMW I am willing to bet $$ that you didn't get a $500 over invoice for the deal.


----------



## digitaljok (Mar 23, 2010)

EamCatuli said:


> Would someone mind sending me the ED invoice pdf sheet for the 2011 335i sedan? I'm also about to pull the trigger and it seems that Edmunds is missing a few things here and there (e.g. comfort access on a standalone basis). Thanks!


I'm in the exact same situation, so PM sent to zoltrix for the PDF. Thanks in advance!

Very interested to hear how the MACO story turns out. I am working with New Century BMW in Alhambra, CA right now. Don't know their stance on MACO right now, but might get pricing finalized this week.


----------



## singlemalt.18 (Apr 24, 2010)

*ED Invoice 2011 335i Convertible*



zoltrix said:


> sent you a PM. Let me know who else wants it...


Can you help me work following specs:

COLOR: Deep Sea Blue Metallic
UPHOLSTERY:	Dakota Cream Leather
WOOD INLAYS:	Dark Burl Walnut

0000 ED Invoice $ 
0000 Metallic Paint $
0205 STEPTRONIC Automatic Transmission $
0ZPP Premium Package $ 
0ZCV Convenience Package $ 
0609 Navigation System $
04UT Through Loading $

Tax and Tag Title in North Carolina (3% Sale Price + $68)
Less BMW AT Credit $1375?

Thanks a bunch for your help!!!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Look here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/models/2011-335i-convertible/324445/pricing. Take 7% off the invoice for the base car, and you'll be very close.


----------



## aaronb3 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Pricing Spreadsheet*

Could someone please pm me the spreadsheet for 328i. I have an opportunity to trade a 2008 535i in for a 2011 328i. Prem/Sports/CWP/Nav. offering $45,200. Thanks all!


----------



## kakashisensei (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone pm me the pricing sheet too? Thank you.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

zoltrix said:


> sent you a PM. Let me know who else wants it...


Can you please send the sheet to me as well. Does it include the xdrive models?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone email pdf of confidential invoice pricing sheet for 328i? (not retail MSRP sheet)


Richard, et. al.,

Go to BMWUSA ED section a get the ED MSRP for the car.

ED Invoice for car = "ED MSRP" * 92% (round to $5.00)

Invoice for each option is MSRP * 91% (use BYO to find MSRP and rounded to $5.00)

Add them all up, add $875.00 shipping, add $500-->$1500 dealer profit as you see fit.

That total will be within $100.00 or less almost every time.


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

The American Express site has invoice but not the euro invoice prices. Some good deals also!
http://amexnetwork.zag.com/main.html


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the 2011 3 series sedan wholesale pricing PDF if anyone wants it. PM me your address. Has all packages, options broke down by ED invoice price.


----------



## yeamba (Mar 29, 2011)

Please send me the invoice on the 335 sedans. I would really appreciate it. [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## gzanini (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone email me at [email protected] the latest (2012) ED confidential invoice (wholesale) pricing sheets for 1 and 3 series convertibles (both x28 and x335)? I just got the ED MSRP prices from my local dealer. Thank you.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

FYI I never got an up to date one. I ended up using the ED price calculator found on the wiki to do my planning on options etc. It was within $50 of the actual ED invoice price. Also if your dealer won't show you the actual ED wholesale price sheets for what you want I would go to a different dealer.


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> FYI I never got an up to date one. I ended up using the ED price calculator found on the wiki to do my planning on options etc. It was within $50 of the actual ED invoice price. Also if your dealer won't show you the actual ED wholesale price sheets for what you want I would go to a different dealer.


Have not kept up with this site regularly since my ED in 2008, but back then the MSRP and invoice pricing for US and ED were posted on a sticky. I am not sure why they are so hard to find now. My guess is that those official pricing lists were meant to be confidential (I think they even said something to that effect in the document), and threat of legal action has generated a more cautious approach to disseminating this info.

Is that correct?

abmwc


----------

